# The Walking Dead



## gdbjr21 (Oct 31, 2010)

Watching it now, so far its really good.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 2, 2010)

Damn I don't have that channel in HD. And I'm a spoiled brat now, I can't watch SD.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh I know I left my LCD tv in Tucson, SD really sux. But the show was good,really well acted. I never read the comics, Im gonna have to get some of them.


----------



## aiur55 (Nov 2, 2010)

Have it downloaded in HD. Just gotta find some time in between all these other shows to watch it.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 2, 2010)

Missed it, going to try to catch the pilot when they rerun it on friday.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah you'll like it the acting is great and the story is good.


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought it was fantastic


----------



## MFB (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought it was good, but my main gripe is that the zombie genre is pretty-much done for and you can't do anything new with it really


----------



## technomancer (Nov 2, 2010)

MFB said:


> I thought it was good, but my main gripe is that the zombie genre is pretty-much done for and you can't do anything new with it really



My main gripe with your argument is that you can say that about pretty much every genre out there


----------



## gdbjr21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah True Can't do anything new with the zombies, I'm really interested in seeing how the survivors are gonna interact with each other.


----------



## MFB (Nov 2, 2010)

technomancer said:


> My main gripe with your argument is that you can say that about pretty much every genre out there



...


----------



## Necris (Nov 2, 2010)

I love the comics. I am disappointed in myself because I missed the pilot.


----------



## timbaline (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't seen the show, but the comic is amazing!


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 3, 2010)

This show is awesome. Can't wait for next episode.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh man, he goes so far on the horse!


----------



## Bobo (Nov 3, 2010)

MFB said:


> I thought it was good, but my main gripe is that the zombie genre is pretty-much done for and you can't do anything new with it really



That's what I expect. But it is an awesome genre, so if it's well done then I think I'll dig it. Just gonna have to see it in HD somehow. Maybe wait for a Blu Ray release.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this when its aired here. I agree the zombie movie genre is saturated with samey films, but I still love them.


----------



## The Munk (Nov 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> My main gripe with your argument is that you can say that about pretty much every genre out there



Pretty much '28 Days Later' as a series.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 4, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Oh man, he goes so far on the horse!



I'm not familiar with the comics, but I was hoping the horse would be his source of transportation throughout the series.


----------



## Necris (Nov 5, 2010)

I just finished watching the premiere, apparently my brother had the forethought to record it to the DVR  , after it ended the first words out of my mouth were "That's how you fucking do it." 

I had been afraid they would completely ignore the comic, but judging from the premiere and the short 30 second preview of the next episode it looks like they've done the exact opposite and intend to stay very close to the original.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 6, 2010)

Guitarmiester said:


> I'm not familiar with the comics, but I was hoping the horse would be his source of transportation throughout the series.


 Well you're shit out of luck about him using the horse the entire time. If you saw the 1st episode you know what I'm talknig about.


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 6, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Well you're shit out of luck about him using the horse the entire time. If you saw the 1st episode you know what I'm talknig about.



hahha, and if you didn't you'll now also know what you're talking about. Use those green spoiler bars dude!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 6, 2010)

I just saw it last night, and I am very impressed. Even by zombie film standards, it was pretty grim. The gore effects were pretty top notch, though I really wish they wouldn't use CGI for bullet wounds. I mean they looked good in this, but its better to try and do it practically.

Thats my only gripe though, on the whole its one of the best zombie programs I've ever seen. They kept a good human element too, something which gets glazed over a lot. I already really feel for these characters, even the zombies. Well looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 6, 2010)

The Munk said:


> Pretty much '28 Days Later' as a series.



No. No it's not.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 6, 2010)

Nah 28 Days Later had a very different feel, mostly due to the fact it was based in London.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 6, 2010)

Tivo'd the pilot last night, watched it this afternoon. Pretty good, it'll be interesting to see where they go with it.


----------



## lobee (Nov 7, 2010)

Last night I dreamt I was in a zombie apocalypse in anticipation of tonight's episode. Long dream sequence ahead:


I found myself wandering the street where I grew up and doing my best to avoid zombies, but quickly failing. Just as I was about to be ripped apart like an piñata filled with entrails(is it ever explained why zombies are so freakishly strong?) a childhood friend and his little brother tear by in an El Camino and scoop me up. Now, keep in mind I haven't seen these two since they moved away when we were kids, and in the dream they kept transitioning back and forth from kids to grown-ass men as my subconscious mind tried to fill in the gaps as to what they might look like now.


Since all my dreams play out like an Old Spice commercial(kinda upset I wasn't on a horse in this dream; would have been relevant), the scene somehow immediately shifted and we were now cruising the highway in the El Camino, avoiding abandoned cars and cocking shotguns while listening to '80s hair metal. Then, suddenly, their young female cousin appeared in the bed of the El Camino(which was now actually an old pickup), and there was some confusion as to whether or not she was infected. For some reason this struck us as absolutely hilarious and we laughed at her as she tried to break through the glass to get into the cab and simultaneously hang on to the roll bar as we swerved around heaps of carnage.

(It feels so goddamn weird to laugh that hard in dreams; I always wonder if I'm creepily laughing out loud in bed)

Just as before, the dream changed again. We were now either movie or video game characters, maybe both, it doesn't really matter. There was a group of us in the desert at a giant cement aqueduct(the type where death races usually occur). Apparently, it was some sort of zombie holding facility and weapons testing grounds. There were two M1 Abrams tanks of which I was on the .50 cal of one. Someone activates two giant gates on either end of the canal and zombies begin to pour out. I'm mowing them down easily, getting a new high score, when even more zombies come from the sides of the aqueduct and we begin to be overrun by the horde. I'm pretty sure the only reason we were in tanks in the first place was because of the scene in the first episode with the tank. Anyway, a zombie grabs me and the scene quickly shifts so I'm pretty sure I died.


New character. I'm observing this all happening and I call in an airstrike. The airstrike is in the form of crates that are parachuting down onto the zombies. Again, I'm laughing my ass off as the zombies are getting crushed by these crates. As I'm trying to figure out why the airstrike is in crate-form, I take out a detonator from somewhere and hit the switch. I guess the crates were filled with explosives and somehow synchronized with my detonator. I think I died again, here.


Now I'm underwater. I'm trying to tangle up a cruise liner's propellers for some reason. The cruise liner is the size of the Titanic and shaped like a double-decker bus. The ship is trying to exit a giant gateway into open sea and I am trying to stop it. I must have been successful because I'm now in a helicopter with a bunch of cables attached the the ship attempting to airlift the ship somewhere(WTF, right?). I think my mind was coming up with images first and filling plot holes after the fact because I somehow got it into my head that the ship was filled with assholes. Assholes that deserved to die and were unfairly escaping the zombie attack. So now I'm airlifting a 100,000+ ton ship with a fucking UH-1 Hueylol and I'm very satisfied that I've prevented these assholes from getting away. I think I drop the ship into the aqueduct where the remaining zombies presumably overtake the survivors. I don't really know because the dream ended here. Maybe the ship turns into a bus and drives away into space where it has sex with the moon.



(tl;dr I had a really long, unrelated zombie dream because of this show)


----------



## lobee (Nov 7, 2010)

^Actually, reading through this post I just remembered something else. The dream didn't exactly end there. After I dropped the ship into the aqueduct, my helicopter crashed and I ended up in the sewers shooting Fast Headcrabs and Antlions from Half-Life 2 with a shotgun with unlimited ammo. 

That's when I woke up.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 7, 2010)

This shows amazing. Theres a comic of it too.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2010)

^ as was already mentioned the show is based on the comic


----------



## Psychobuddy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've never read the comic but I've heard that the shows stays pretty close to the plot, which is good in my book. Watching the show makes me want to read the comic...if only the volumes weren't so much.


----------



## MFB (Nov 7, 2010)

Lobee, I actually had a dream AFTER I watched the pilot (more of a dream WITHIN a dream [oh shit, it's like Inception up in hurr]) so I know exactly how you feel. Worst part is, when I woke from the first dream into the other, the main character, Rick, said "Zombie dream?" to which I said "Yeah," then he asked me if I died and I said I don't know since I didn't see the bite. Apparently, that happens in all of them  Then I really woke up and had no clue what the fuck to think.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Nov 8, 2010)

Man i missed the first 5 Mins. of todays show. And Glenn is bad ass.


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2010)

gdbjr21 said:


> Man i missed the first 5 Mins. of todays show. And Glenn is bad ass.



Spoilers for ya, though not very much worth spoiling



Spoiler



Rick's wife goes into woods, Shane sneaks up and they get all kissy. About to get down to business and he sees the necklace Rick gives her. She takes off, they bone - cue intro.



Really nothing too amazing.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 8, 2010)

MFB said:


> I thought it was good, but my main gripe is that the zombie genre is pretty-much done for and you can't do anything new with it really



I get the sense no one here reads the comic. I'v read it for years and the thing that is different is the story keeps going. I have all 78 issues out and the story just keeps going and going and going. All other zombie material ends with everyone dying or heros ridding off into the sunset, but TWD just doesnt quit.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Nov 8, 2010)

MFB said:


> Spoilers for ya, though not very much worth spoiling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Thanks. I was cooking and forgot it was coming on so I missed the first few mins.


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I get the sense no one here reads the comic. I'v read it for years and the thing that is different is the story keeps going. I have all 78 issues out and the story just keeps going and going and going. All other zombie material ends with everyone dying or heros ridding off into the sunset, but TWD just doesnt quit.



I know about the comic and everything but I haven't read it. A buddy of mine actually said this about it :



Spoiler



Don't get too attached to main characters because they die off fairly quickly, so I was expecting to have to meet new characters every 1-2 weeks. Doesn't seem to be the case with this though so maybe he was full of shit.


----------



## lobee (Nov 8, 2010)

MFB said:


> Lobee, I actually had a dream AFTER I watched the pilot (more of a dream WITHIN a dream [oh shit, it's like Inception up in hurr]) so I know exactly how you feel. Worst part is, when I woke from the first dream into the other, the main character, Rick, said "Zombie dream?" to which I said "Yeah," then he asked me if I died and I said I don't know since I didn't see the bite. Apparently, that happens in all of them  Then I really woke up and had no clue what the fuck to think.


That's great. I never get those where I "wake up" in the dream, unaware that I'm still dreaming. Mindfuck dreams are my favorite. I'm usually impaired in some way in most of my dreams. I always feel drunk or incapable of doing things accurately, like when driving I'll be swerving all over the place, or shooting at enemies I'll unload a full clip at them and I miss every time. Even walking becomes just like the ether trip scene from Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas:

(0:45)




7 Strings of Hate said:


> I get the sense no one here reads the comic. I'v read it for years and the thing that is different is the story keeps going. I have all 78 issues out and the story just keeps going and going and going. All other zombie material ends with everyone dying or heros ridding off into the sunset, but TWD just doesnt quit.


Since I never read the comic, I was just about to ask about this. I'm glad to know this show has the potential for many seasons as long as AMC decides to stick with it. This shit is great.


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 16, 2010)

They seem to be straying away from the comic pretty quickly  it's still a good show but this last episode on Sunday really had NOTHING to do with the comic. 

And I'm gonna be real pissed if that Mexican dude they ran into in the previews for next weeks episode is Martinez. Because they would have skipped a ton of crucial parts if that's the case


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 16, 2010)

MFB said:


> I know about the comic and everything but I haven't read it. A buddy of mine actually said this about it :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Not necessarily. Rick Grimes is around 78 issues later (Not surprising, considering he's the main guy -- but Robert Kirkman said if Rick did die, the comic would go on anyway), so is Morgan (the guy who's kid knocks out rick with a shovel at the beginning of the comic). Carl is still around, and Michonne, the ultimate badass of the series (lawyer-become-samurai) is consistent throughout the comics after her appearance. Glen doesnt die so far, either, and the same for some of the people in the RV at the atlanta camp. Lots of people do die, and some new characters die as well, there's constants.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 16, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> They seem to be straying away from the comic pretty quickly  it's still a good show but this last episode on Sunday really had NOTHING to do with the comic.



They do, but it seems solely for the sake of some adaptations and the sake of introducing the new character (Who Robert Kirkman seems to like).


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Rick Grimes is around 78 issues later (Not surprising, considering he's the main guy -- but Robert Kirkman said if Rick did die, the comic would go on anyway), so is Morgan (the guy who's kid knocks out rick with a shovel at the beginning of the comic). Carl is still around, and Michonne, the ultimate badass of the series (lawyer-become-samurai) is consistent throughout the comics after her appearance. Glen doesnt die so far, either, and the same for some of the people in the RV at the atlanta camp. Lots of people do die, and some new characters die as well, there's constants.



Ah, gotcha


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2010)

Watched episode 3 earlier today,



Spoiler



Was it me or was Rick's wife being a tremendous bitch right before the end? I mean, I get that Rick is back and shit, but still, to have NO contact with the kid and shit in that close of quarters/scenario? C'mon. And before you say, "But he lied and said Rick was dead!" - I understand, but look at the scenario. He was in a ridiculous coma and probably wasn't coming out of it, so he said that to be realistic; not to mention, it's not certain if he said it word for word like that. If he said, "He'll make it out of it" then he dies, that only lowers morale, but if he says he's most likely gone and he comes back, then spirits are raised.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd like the show a lot more if they didn't side-track so much. The fat, wife-beating, hillbilly does nothing for the plot. Shane should have drowned him while he was at it.


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2010)

Apparently there's only 3 episodes left? WTF AMC?!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 17, 2010)

That's not surprising. Breaking Bad's first season only had 6 episodes. Once AMC gave them the go ahead Season 2 and 3 had double.


----------



## The Munk (Nov 17, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> No. No it's not.



I meant with regards to the initial setup. The whole 'waking up from a coma' situation.
Seems an obvious bite to me, as 28 Days later came out a year before the comic series.
It's either that, or perhaps some of the same writers involved with both projects?


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2010)

Guitarmiester said:


> That's not surprising. Breaking Bad's first season only had 6 episodes. Once AMC gave them the go ahead Season 2 and 3 had double.



Ah, understandable then. I didn't start watching Breaking Bad till season 3, and Rubicon actually got more than 6 episodes despite this being their first season so it was a big "" moment


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2010)

Guitarmiester said:


> I'd like the show a lot more if they didn't side-track so much. The fat, wife-beating, hillbilly does nothing for the plot. Shane should have drowned him while he was at it.



It shows that Shane can be a loose cannon if not in the right state of mind, opposed to the calm, collected, well grounded leader he has made himself out to be. 

He wasn't just showing Ed some manners, he was taking out his rage from his rejection from Lori and jealousy/resentment (from rejection) of Rick.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 17, 2010)

I realized he was taking his anger out from the previous scene with Lori, but I didn't really put the whole picture together of Shane becoming a loose canon.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 6, 2010)

Each episode got progressively worse. Did anyone else think the season finale sucked?


----------



## coldm51 (Dec 7, 2010)

By far the best thing to happen with zombie horror flicks on television


----------



## thefool (Dec 7, 2010)

MFB said:


> Ah, understandable then. I didn't start watching Breaking Bad till season 3, and Rubicon actually got more than 6 episodes despite this being their first season so it was a big "" moment




yeah second season is supposed to be 13 episodes, can't wait. doesn't follow the comic at all, hopefully it will catch back on next season. at least a little


----------



## Mexi (Dec 7, 2010)

I dont think the writers should feel obligated to write the TV show within the confines of what the comics were like. As long as they stay true to the 'feel', then it's all good. I liked the finale and I'm looking forward to next season


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mexi said:


> I dont think the writers should feel obligated to write the TV show within the confines of what the comics were like. As long as they stay true to the 'feel', then it's all good. I liked the finale and I'm looking forward to next season



I liked this season, it was good as a zombie TV series, but not as The Walking Dead the TV series  

It doesn't have to be exactly the same but it'd be nice if they kept to the basic series of events. 

The comics are amazing and I really want the TV series to live up to them. Which so far it kinda isn't 

But, it is a good TV series. I like it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't read the comics, and I really want to now. I think this series was really good though it slowed down a bit towards the end. I am really looking forward to the next season.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am not a zombie flick fan, but something about this intrigued me. Haven't read the comics, would have to get into that. By far, I'm digging the show.

Sucks that we have to wait until October.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

Having not really read too much of the comics, I'm perfectly happy with them completely deviating from them. I'd be far more interested in something "new" than simply pages from a comic coming to the TV. 

This was the first season, the typical "setup" and "test the waters" kinda deal, so I have high hopes now that it's apparently a huge success. As in AMC will actually pledge some serious bucks to the production hopefully. 

While the season did seem to slow down from the zombie killing fiesta from the earlier episodes, to be honest, I'm glad. As fun as watching endless zombie killing can be, it gets WAAAAAAAY repetitive after awhile. Though perhaps that's just me, the guy who stopped playing Dead Rising after a week.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Dec 15, 2010)

I just watched the season over the past 3 days, and overall I thought it was pretty good. It definitely slowed down, and not necesarrily in a bad way, though there were definitely some scenes throughout the episodes that felt like they didn't need to be there. Only 6 episodes in the season and they wasted a lot of time with things like a random controlling wife-beater (Ed), a guy digging a hundred graves for no apparent reason, and a scientist insistent on blowing everyone up because he thought he was taking mercy on everyone. I wouldn't have a problem if they had taken some time to develop any of these characters instead of killing them off in the same episode.

I for one would actually like to see more scenes with massive amounts of zombies, because they do it extremely well in this show. They never resort to mindless violence like a Resident Evil or Dawn of the Dead. 

Also, I wonder what the status of Merle is. I get the feeling someone's gonna get a one-handed ass whoopin'.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont like zombie movies for the most part. but i really like this show. never read the comics, never got into comics. i for one really like the way they spend alot of time with the charcters even if they are about to get killed off. it kinda brings you into their world a little more.


----------



## TMM (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't see all the episodes, but I agree, it's got to be the best thing to happen to zombies on TV in a long time... maybe ever. I like how the show had a real human aspect to it. The characters seemed a little more real to me than the sort of cliche roles in a lot of other zombie flicks.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 15, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> I just watched the season over the past 3 days, and overall I thought it was pretty good. It definitely slowed down, and not necesarrily in a bad way, though there were definitely some scenes throughout the episodes that felt like they didn't need to be there. Only 6 episodes in the season and they wasted a lot of time with things like a random controlling wife-beater (Ed), a guy digging a hundred graves for no apparent reason, and a scientist insistent on blowing everyone up because he thought he was taking mercy on everyone. I wouldn't have a problem if they had taken some time to develop any of these characters instead of killing them off in the same episode.
> 
> I for one would actually like to see more scenes with massive amounts of zombies, because they do it extremely well in this show. They never resort to mindless violence like a Resident Evil or Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> Also, I wonder what the status of Merle is. I get the feeling someone's gonna get a one-handed ass whoopin'.



You're right on with everything I've been saying and thinking. They kept introducing character after character and veering off into side stories, yet we know nothing about most of the characters. It reminded me of someone I work with who uses their friend's names in stories as if we know who they are. 

The whole zombie killing-fest is overdone, but when someone does it right it's worth watching. The Walking Dead was off to a really good start and dulled out fast. I would have liked to see more with the father and son who were boarded up in their house. That may be a typical setting, but plot and characters were developing and, of course, there were good ol' zombie scenes. 

I thought the final episode was a disappointment. I thought everything would wrap around to something involving Merle. They left him on the roof, locked the door to the roof, he cut his hand off, stole their van, and then the generic guy from The Truman Show totally killed the ending of the season.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 16, 2010)

Guitarmiester said:


> I would have liked to see more with the father and son who were boarded up in their house.



Actually, if you read the comic book, both of those characters show back up later, about 60 issues down the road. Its pretty trippy what happened, too.


----------



## RipD (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought it was pretty decent for a made for TV zombie series.. Not like they had a " movie " budget for effects. Cant wait for next season. Maybe with the popularity they will have more cash for the new season.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 16, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Actually, if you read the comic book, both of those characters show back up later, about 60 issues down the road. Its pretty trippy what happened, too.



I'm not much of a comic book reader, but that's cool to hear the father and son return down the road.


----------

